# Western Rehandle (Sale) Coupons Available!



## Dave Martell (Sep 23, 2015)

This sale provides *$50 OFF* of the labor!

_*There are stipulations on the use of this coupon - please read the product description carefully before purchasing. _







*Buy 2 or More: Save an additional $25 OFF each! CLICK H**ERE!*












*International customers* can purchase coupons as well but will have to do so manually through a Paypal invoice. Please contact me in a PM or through email if you are outside of the USA and I'll follow by sending you an invoice.

Thanks!


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 23, 2015)

Dave,

Would these be good for Sab's with a rat tail tang? Still looking for the standard sab handle profile, just a bit bigger.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 23, 2015)

Bill13 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Would these be good for Sab's with a rat tail tang? Still looking for the standard sab handle profile, just a bit bigger.




Yes, unless, the Sab is a disaster requiring ferrule creation/bolster reduction/or any other work besides install wood and make a handle. Lot's of folks want to rehandle a Sab until they see it sometimes requires more work (cost) than they can see. This same thing can be applied to Forgecrafts too. Forgies have awful tangs - non-flat tangs - that either have to be flattened (suck) or ground down to make hidden. 

This is why I specify the coupons as "*Japanese Knife Rehandling Coupon (western style)*", I know what I'm dealing with here. 

But even on Japanese knives there are situations that can't easily be dealt with....for instance.... an integral Damascus bolster creates a big problem in that it needs to be refinished to match the blade....but what about when that blade is a Shigefusa? Now this isn't something that I can do. 

So if you have any knife that's outside of the "install wood and shape" parameters, you're best to inquire vs assume that this coupon will apply. 

I'm glad that you asked this Bill, thanks.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 24, 2015)

As usual this offer is popular so I'm going to limit it to keep it from getting out of control. I'll leave it open for a bit longer, maybe through tomorrow.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 24, 2015)

This is a good deal, if I didn't already have some I'd grab some more. Definitely worthwhile to get more than one. It's almost like buy one, get a second for $25


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## malexthekid (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah a little jealous of you guys in the states. Would be jumping on this if it wasn't for the fact that shipping didn't done double the price


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 27, 2015)

malexthekid said:


> Yeah a little jealous of you guys in the states. Would be jumping on this if it wasn't for the fact that shipping didn't done double the price




International shipping is STUPID expensive. :curse:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 27, 2015)

I know what it is to&from Canada so can only imagine it'll be worse for elsewhere. That didn't stop me though :viking:


----------

